# Spices & Food Seasonings



## jaylon (Feb 16, 2018)

I just complemented the Chef that prepares all the meals where I live for the outstanding flavors and seasonings of all his meals and soups. For some folks, salt and pepper is enough, but then there is some like me that love garlic. curries, onion,tumeric and a whole array of seasonings.
What do you like?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 16, 2018)

I love most spices, except, Tarragon, Anise and can do Curry, but a little goes a long way for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2018)

I love herbs and spices, except for carroway and cilantro. Dislike horseradish also.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2018)

Salt, pepper,  ketchup, mustard, pickle relish  &  Best Foods  mayonnaise  will do me just fine.

I don't want (Or need)  any of those other spices.

NO GARLIC.  I can smell a garlic  user  from a mile away.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2018)

My preference for a steady diet are the herbs and spices used in traditional American/New England home cooking.

I enjoy trying exotic foods from around the world but would not enjoy them as a steady diet.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

All of them listed on this page and more! Cinnamon being my least favorite if there's too much and I prefer it in a savory dish rather than sweet. Bring 'em on.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 16, 2018)

I like a rather large array of herbs and spices. I cooked and ate a Moroccan fish dish for dinner, and I often make Massaman curries. I've lived in multi-ethnic communities throughout the US and I've learned to enjoy many different kinds of food. I would miss well-seasoned food terribly.

Good for you, having a chef who enjoys providing you with a variety.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 16, 2018)

I love garlic,curry,thyme,rosemary,turmeric,oh,the list goes on and on. The only two I don`t care for at all are cumin and cilantro.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2018)

I like most spices as long as they don't overpower the food it is used on. A few of my favorites are thyme,basil, garlic and dill. One that I am tired of is rosemary. Seems like everyone is using it on just about everything. Restaurants love to serve rosemary potatoes.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2018)

We use a lot of herbs and spices. We grow a lot of them in our garden. We also have a Sweet Bay tree which we've kept alive for over twenty years by moving it indoors in winter.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 17, 2018)

Love ‘em all.   Grow a lot in my herb garden.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 17, 2018)

Various Thai, Indian curries. Onions go with everything, big time. 

   I don't understand these answers that just say 'curry'???? There are thousands of them and they come in pastes, powders, etc. and for all different cuisines.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 17, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I don't understand these answers that just say 'curry'???? There are thousands of them and they come in pastes, powders, etc. and for all different cuisines.



You are correct-and curry powder is really just a combination of several spices. I really only have experienced curry made with the "curry powder" you purchase in the grocery store and our favorite local restaurant has a vegan curry made with red curry paste that I love as well. We have an Indian restaurant opening up here in the next week or so and I just know I am going to love it. We also have a recently opened market that sells all foods and spices to prepare Indian dishes,so I am anxious to try some cooking myself. Just hope I can get everyone on board to eat it. Hubby is so-so on curries and don`t know how our three foster girls will feel about it. They do,so far,seem a little more adventurous than some of our priors,when it comes to food.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

There's a Thai restaurant nearby that makes a Thai green "curry". omg it's so good coconut milk is also in it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I always am puzzled when I watch chef on TV make steaks as the only thing they put on is a dash of pepper and a dash of salt. Not that is not a good steak but like everything else I like food spiced up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> Various Thai, Indian curries. Onions go with everything, big time.
> 
> I don't understand these answers that just say 'curry'???? There are thousands of them and they come in pastes, powders, etc. and for all different cuisines.



Also red, green and yellow curries. I just saw a show where a place serves curry German bratwurst!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> There's a Thai restaurant nearby that makes a Thai green "curry". omg it's so good coconut milk is also in it.



We have an Asian restaurant by us that has some Thai curries on the menu.  Panang Shimp Curry that is sooo good too, with the coconut milk, it's our favorite.  They have Red and Green Curry also, will have to try them someday.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Since neither my husband and I do salt, I have been experimenting with many other  seasonings. My husband likes a bit of heat to his foods, while I do not. I found a 6-pepper blend that he likes, and will sometimes add it to his food.  Also a Sweet & Spicy blend.  Being Italian, I often add some basil or oregano to my cooking, and a touch of garlic.  I am finding in recent years I am experimenting more with flavors than I used to*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 18, 2018)

This thread got me craving curry,so last night I ordered the Vegan Curry at our favorite restaurant. It was a red curry. Dang,it`s delicious! I had it for lunch there last summer and it was even better this time. I love spice but don`t like "too hot." This was right "there"-any more spice and it would have been too hot (for me). Yummy! We do have a couple of Thai restaurants around-I think I`ll try some of their curry dishes.


----------



## Senex (Feb 22, 2018)

jaylon said:


> I just complemented the Chef that prepares all the meals where I live for the outstanding flavors and seasonings of all his meals and soups. For some folks, salt and pepper is enough, but then there is some like me that love garlic. curries, onion,tumeric and a whole array of seasonings.
> What do you like?



For dried spices I keep smoked paprika, chipotle chili powder, marjoram, parsley flakes, onion powder, garlic powder, mexican oregano, cumin, bay leaf, red pepper (cayenne), basil, rosemary, celery seed, savory, curry powder, dill seed, a 50/50 mix of caraway and fennel seeds, a 50/50 mix of turmeric and ginger powders, a 50/50 mix of yellow and brown mustard powders, sage, nutmeg, cinnamon; and a  mix of pink, white, black and green peppercorns.
For fresh spices its dill weed, thyme, ginger root, red garlic, parsley, and basil.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 6, 2018)

Spike Seasoning (unsalted).  My older brother (hippie) turned me on to it in the early 70s.  Though then, it was only the salted kind.  It's a really great all purpose seasoning.  All of Gaylord Hauser's Spike brand seasonings are fab, IMHO.

Other than that I like pretty much everything except Oregano - warming up to that after years of hating it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2018)

About the only thing I don't like is sage.  Maybe a tiny little bit of sage, but very little.  Love the smell, don't love the taste.

Growing up, spices in my house consisted of salt, pepper, garlic powder, and a can of antique oregano that I think my mom inherited from her mom.


----------



## Senex (Mar 7, 2018)

Most of my spices I buy from Lhasa Karnak (a local source), but a few weeks ago I ordered some stuff online from:
https://www.spicesinc.com/t-list-of-spices.aspx
The quality was excellent and a couple of their prices beat out Lhasa Karnak...in case anyone is interested.


----------

